# RATES ARE DEAD



## Bird (Jul 9, 2014)

POINTLESS THREAD. ECONOMY HERE IS MESSED UP.​


----------



## Bird (Jul 9, 2014)

Decided not to give out a download sheet yet. Gotta find a better site than Dropbox.

*Edit:* Anyone knows a better site to host a download sheet? This is an Excel document, so I don't know if it could be compatible without Microsoft Office.


----------



## VioletsTown (Jul 9, 2014)

This is cool.  I am not good at math so this is useful, ha, ha.  Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Where was this earlier in my life!?

Honestly, I felt so dumb sitting there trying to figure out the conversions. It seems easy but it can get confusing. ;__;

Thank you!


----------



## mishka (Jul 9, 2014)

this is suuuuper helpful thanks so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 9, 2014)

wow this is super helpful omg,,,, god bless 
i cant do math for **** lmao


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 9, 2014)

These are... wow, I remember when the rate was 800k = 100 tbt


----------



## Flop (Jul 9, 2014)

Great job on making this!  Too bad I don't buy them since you have to cheat to afford them.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 9, 2014)

the rate is higher! I always feel it should be lower! More tbt is given out every day! I'm pretty sure a year late it will be 5 mil per 100 but when acnl first came out it might of been 100k per 100! why didn't i join then! I would be rich with tbt!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> the rate is higher! I always feel it should be lower! More tbt is given out every day! I'm pretty sure a year late it will be 5 mil per 100 but when acnl first came out it might of been 100k per 100! why didn't i join then! I would be rich with tbt!



Um no the rate isn't higher than this currently???? lol


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 9, 2014)

Really helpful! Thanks


----------



## Hot (Jul 9, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> the rate is higher! I always feel it should be lower! More tbt is given out every day! I'm pretty sure a year late it will be 5 mil per 100 but when acnl first came out it might of been 100k per 100! why didn't i join then! I would be rich with tbt!


The rate isn't 5m steadily. It's just all of that inflation going around caused by [Those people]. But yeah, in-game bells are going to be less valued day by day due to that hacking device, I'm sure.


----------



## Bird (Jul 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Great job on making this!  Too bad I don't buy them since you have to cheat to afford them.



True. I earn my bells by saving up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just browsed through this section and usually I find rates of 2 million per 100, 2.5 million per 100, or 3 million per 100 TBT. Inflation could happen again and I have to re-do the spreadsheet again.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bump! This should get stickied!


----------



## toastia (Jul 10, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Bump! This should get stickied!


It's not, though, cause mods want everyone to know that they can inflate if they want to.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Prin said:


> It's not, though, cause mods want everyone to know that they can inflate if they want to.



well it's not like the recomended price! He's doing math for you!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 12, 2014)

bump!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 14, 2014)

bump


----------



## Silversea (Jul 14, 2014)

Used to be 1 mil for 100, been as high as 7-10mil in some recent cases...

Best part is you make 100 TBT far quicker then you make even 1 mil unless you are doing well with turnips.


----------



## Bird (Jul 15, 2014)

Bump. Look at second post.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow nice! Thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## Bird (Jul 15, 2014)

Bump. There are users using the wrong rates. It either means that: 1. they could be poor, or 2. they probably haven't known the current rates


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bird said:


> Bump. There are users using the wrong rates. It either means that: 1. they could be poor, or 2. they probably haven't known the current rates



they are! i seen someone sell at 70k per 100 and C a l l a w a y bought 100 TBT at 5.5 mil a few weeks ago!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for this, it helps a lot~


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 29, 2014)

Free Bump


----------



## Bird (Aug 7, 2014)

Added rates of 3.5 million and 4 million to the spreadsheet. Working on the download one.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2014)

the inflation is kind of just stupid in the sense of how long it takes to drop off bells
the greed blinds people of how much goddamn time it takes to do the transactions now, its hardly even worth it

again, thank you for this. its really helpful. wish it was back to 1m per 100 tho ahahah


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

Bump plz. Inflation plz. Go back to 2 million per 100 TBT plz.


----------



## f11 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bird said:


> Bump plz. Inflation plz. Go back to 1 million per 100 TBT plz.


i remember when it was 100k


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> the inflation is kind of just stupid in the sense of how long it takes to drop off bells
> the greed blinds people of how much goddamn time it takes to do the transactions now, its hardly even worth it
> 
> again, thank you for this. its really helpful. wish it was back to 1m per 100 tho ahahah



ikr .__. well if the consumer is willing to spend 3.5m / 100tbts, it's always going to stay at that rate. so high i don't even bother to buy anymore bc too much time wasted dropping bags xD


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ikr .__. well if the consumer is willing to spend 3.5m / 100tbts, it's always going to stay at that rate. so high i don't even bother to buy anymore bc too much time wasted dropping bags xD



There is always the Re-Tail method.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

Bird said:


> There is always the Re-Tail method.



i've used it too. better than dropping but still meh. great guide though ~


----------



## Bird (Aug 9, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> i've used it too. better than dropping but still meh. great guide though ~



Thanks. I hope no more inflation happens...


----------



## Dork (Aug 9, 2014)

Perhaps the rated will drop back down once school starts again? o:Since the majority of people on here are still studying they'll probably have less time to go on tbt and such?


----------



## Bird (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, yay, the sheet works again, and more minimalistic layout for easier browsing.


----------



## suppstef (Sep 20, 2014)

Genius idea! Thank you!!! xD​


----------



## Bird (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump. Added a new rate. _*sighs*_


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought the 1.4 mil to 100 tbt was ridiculous when i joined.  And yet, here we are!  Should have bought more back in the day.  . Thx for the chart, great for those of us who are not math gifted, lol.


----------



## Bird (Oct 2, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> I thought the 1.4 mil to 100 tbt was ridiculous when i joined.  And yet, here we are!  Should have bought more back in the day.  . Thx for the chart, great for those of us who are not math gifted, lol.



Same here, except it was 2.5M for 100 TBT for me.


----------



## Cory (Oct 2, 2014)

Why can't we all agree to just go back to 1 million


----------



## Bird (Oct 4, 2014)

Bump. Added an old rate: *2 million*, thanks to Greninja for trying to lower the rate also.


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 5, 2014)

tysm for trying to lower it back to 2 mil


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh, the nostalgia. Heh.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 5, 2014)

No probs some people just can't afford to buy btb at 5-6mil


----------



## Sholee (Oct 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 6, 2014)

bump


----------



## Bird (Oct 6, 2014)

_Here is a spoopy bump._​


----------



## Bird (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is another spoopy bump. Also, thank you to anyone who helped bumped this thread.​


----------



## Bird (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is another spoopy bump. Also, thank you to anyone who helped bumped this thread.​


----------



## WailFin (Oct 7, 2014)

Bumping.


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 8, 2014)

There was a time when the rate was 400k per 100 TBTB. lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is another spoopy bump. Also, thank you to anyone who helped bumped this thread.​


----------



## Bird (Oct 14, 2014)

Bump. I know what I am doing, I'm not removing the rates. You'll probably figure it out...​


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 14, 2014)

I've actually seen more people buying for 5 mil than anything else


----------



## Bird (Oct 14, 2014)

Fixed, but that is a likely chance people are buying it around that rate now.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 14, 2014)

Bird said:


> Fixed, but that is a likely chance people are buying it around that rate now.



It's getting way too high ;-;


----------



## Bird (Oct 14, 2014)

Bump. There is an update to the spreadsheet.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd like to suggest adding lower prices to lowr the rate. It's been 4.5 months and it more than doubled the price back then


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

@ryan88, lower rates? As in 100k ~ 900k? I'll think about it.

Also here is a bump. I updated and removed some stuff.​


----------



## Bird (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is a bump for this thread. :>​


----------



## Bird (Oct 18, 2014)

Bump. Wow the prices are getting higher, but I'm not complaining about it but it is time consuming, right?​


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2014)

Bump 

I agree with ryan88

I think people use this as a guide and sometimes might try to set it a little higher than the guide

It is extremely time consuming in my opinion :c


Edit: by guide I meant as a threshold to what is not "outrageous" new members probably see this rate as "normal" when it's just crazy high


----------



## reiyoi (Oct 19, 2014)

The day i joined priced were still 3 or 4 mil per 100 and now its over double that! That's  insane!


----------



## Bird (Oct 25, 2014)

Bump. No one has been buying it at an extreme price lately...​


----------



## Gosalyne (Oct 25, 2014)

I doubt rates will go down. Less people are playing the game, therefore less people are interested in IG Bells...


----------



## Bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Bump. Added some information to the OP. Not that it won't be stickied... but why do I care about it? I doesn't need to be.


----------



## Bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Bump. Should this thread be a sticky or no? I don't feel it has met any type of requirements...


----------



## Bird (Oct 31, 2014)

Bump. Didn't feel like adding the spoopiness back. Too tired now. Sorry.​


----------

